# Electric yellow with red spots



## ridergal71 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi there,

I am new to owning cichlids. I was given one electric yellow about 5 months ago. I only have this one cichlid in a 55 gallon tank. There are four live plants in the tank which are about 2 inches high. My cichlid has developed red spots around his face and I have noticed him hanging out at the top of the tank and sticking his face out of the water (almost like he's trying to get air). This has been going on for the past 3 days. I talked the local pet store that sells fish and they gave me medicine for a bacterial infection. Yesterday was the first day he got medicine. I asked what would cause this and they said injury. There are no other fish in the tank, which I told them and they said maybe from the hides. I am a little worried that there is more wrong than just an infection and have no idea. I did some reading before posting here and found that maybe this could be from oxygen levels as well. I was told form the pet store when I bought the tank that I would only need to clean the tank with 25% water change every 3 months or so and that the water would be fine as long as I added the neutralizer stuff. I did some more reading and realized that I may have been extremely misguided and know to clean a lot more often. I have begun giving the medicine and want to know if I should continue with the medicine before doing a water change and how much should I change? Also, I would like to know what is going on with my cichlid so that if he heals I can avoid this again. I would like to eventually add more to this tank. I feel really stupid that I may lose my guy because I listed to someone that wasn't very knowledgeable. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you know what the water test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate are for your tank? If you don't have a test kit, see if your local pet store can test your water sample and give you the numerical results for the tests. Or you could buy your own test kit and learn more about how to keep good water quality for your fish.

Is this the only fish in the tank or just the only cichlid? If you have additional fish in the tank, please list what they are and how many there are.


----------



## ridergal71 (Oct 16, 2014)

He is the only fish in the tank. I just had the water tested and everything was good. They suggested that he is dying of old age and unfortunately I don't know how old he was when he was given to me. I do know he was about 5-6 inches long. Thanks for attempting to help anyways and I have learned a lot from this experience. I still want the electric yellow, but will start with smaller ones so I can have a few more, especially different types. Thanks again.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are the red spots just a discoloration or do you see any abrasions or lesions?

Is the redness around the gill area?

If you could post a clear picture of the problem area it would be helpful to better diagnose the problem. Follow the instructions in my signature for Posting Pics.


----------



## POWER77 (Mar 26, 2014)

You should be doing a water change of 25% once a week. If you were only changing 25% every 3 months this would be the source of your problem. Sounds like I'm guessing you have aeration in the form of air pump and stone? What is the water temp?

Sounds like Ammonia poisoning...


----------



## ridergal71 (Oct 16, 2014)

I thought ammonia poisoning as well when I was reading information too, but I am definitely not experienced in this realm.










The redness is around the gill area. I would love to be able to save him if I can instead of seeing him suffer. I would love any help and really thankful that I found this site.


----------



## ridergal71 (Oct 16, 2014)

The red spots look almost like lesions as well. I am not sure of water temp as I was told just room temperature. Is there a certain temp the tank should be as well?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good pic, unfortunately I have never seen similar red spotting in any fish before so maybe someone will be able to help identify the problem.

The redness at the base of the pectoral fin is also a concern.

I find Malawi cichlids generally do well at 78F.

Since your pet store didn't give you the actual results of your water test, I suggest you perform a 30% water change. Don't forget to add the water conditioner if your tap water contains chlorine or chloramine. Try and maintain a similar water temperature as that in your aquarium.

What type and brand of food(s) have you been feeding this fish?


----------



## POWER77 (Mar 26, 2014)

Really not a good sign when they are on their side like that. Do that water change ASAP and hope for the best...


----------



## ridergal71 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have now done the water change. In terms of food it's frozen blood worms and tetra cichlid flakes. I just kept feeding him what the original owner was.


----------



## POWER77 (Mar 26, 2014)

How often and how much? You do not want to over feed, especially with only 1 fish. There should be no left over food on the bottom and any that is needs to be siphoned or netted out.


----------



## ridergal71 (Oct 16, 2014)

I fed him once a day and a small pinch for the flakes and a bit of the worms...sometimes there would be some at the bottom of the tank, but the snails in there would eat it...should I be vacuuming out the bottom of my tank once a week as well?


----------



## POWER77 (Mar 26, 2014)

The key to feeding your fish is to watch them closely and feed small amounts at a time for about a minute. When feeding in my tanks I watch to make sure each fish is getting food and when some start turning away full or a pellet hits the bottom I stop. You're much better to underfeed than overfeed, cichlids can go a month without food and a lot of the aquarium foods have a much higher nutritional value than what they would be feeding on in the wild.

With only having one fish I definitely would not feed flakes, your yellow would not be able to get every flake and the left overs end up on the bottom amongst the gaps in the substrate. I only feed flake in my juvie grow out tanks where they are all small and there are a large number of fish and even then they don't get it all before it reaches the filter intake.

With pebbles like that you NEED to be vacuuming with every water change. Try it, you will be very surprised with how much dirt is under there.

If he doesn't get better you have to look at euthanising him&#8230;
Start again with sand and large rocks which form caves and holes, remove the plants and get more fish. A group of 10 electric yellows would do well in a tank that size with the correct filtration.


----------



## ridergal71 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for this information! Unfortunately he passed away in the night I want to start again for sure, but want different types. Should I have pairs of didifferent types? Such as two electric yellows with others? So, I should remove the gravel at the bottom and replace it with sand? Should I do a complete water change before adding fish and cycle the tank? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost the fish.

I recommend starting another post in the Malawi forum if that is what you want to stock again. You'll get more fine tuned advice in the appropriate forum.


----------



## ridergal71 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks...I will


----------

